# Free Standing Heavy Bag



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2012)

I am in the market for a free standing heavy bag.

I have never had one so I know nothing about them. I have always used a hanging heavy bag but my wife is complaining that I am going to "Break the House" her words not mine, The thing is hooked to an I-Beam so I doubt that will happen but it is apparently mighty noisy upstairs and kids are trying to sleep so...

I have looked around a bit and all I really know is I want one that can take a good kick and that is fairly tall 

So far Everlast has one that is about 76 inches tall that goes for about $350 but like I said I know little about these things. 

Anyone have experience with these things?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

Personally, I prefer my BOB. He's a little firmer than most standing bags, but I consider that a good thing. He's adjustable, so he can be short enough for a kid, or tall enough to look down on me (I'm 6'1"). And I really really like having anatomical targets to aim at.


----------



## rlobrecht (Mar 7, 2012)

Our school uses Wavemaster XXL from Century.  http://www.centurymartialarts.com/Training_Bags/Wavemaster/Top_Cover_Wavemaster_Xxl_101761.aspx


----------



## puunui (Mar 7, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have never had one so I know nothing about them. I have always used a hanging heavy bag but my wife is complaining that I am going to "Break the House" her words not mine, The thing is hooked to an I-Beam so I doubt that will happen but it is apparently mighty noisy upstairs and kids are trying to sleep so...



I don't know if you have a spring attached to the hook to the i beam, but try that, it cuts down on the wear and tear on the house. Not much into hanging bags anymore for some reason, but I prefer the 45 pound everlast if you are looking in that direction. Either that or a muay thai bag that is long, where the bottom can touch the ground. Or a bob.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 7, 2012)

I totally agree with Puunui with the spring for the hanging bag.  We have used bobs, and wavemasters (both produced by century), if you are working on "light" contact, standing bags work great.  However, if you are hitting it hard, the seems wear out fairly quickly on the stands, so I recommend filling the standing bags with sand rather than water, so you don't end up with a puddle around the bag.  I really like the Bobs, and many of the wavemasters are also adjustable in height, as Dirty Dog had mentioned about the Bobs.

I have debated on investing in one of the Wavemaster XXL's, but I haven't used one before.  I don't know if all standing bags have similar seem leakage problems, but it is one of the drawbacks of the standing bags IMO.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't like the free-standing bags at all.  They are just not the same as a hanging bag.  I actually feel like I get little or nothing from them.

Tell you wife to get over it.  -ducks for cover-


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 7, 2012)

puunui said:


> I don't know if you have a spring attached to the hook to the i beam, but try that, it cuts down on the wear and tear on the house. Not much into hanging bags anymore for some reason, but I prefer the 45 pound everlast if you are looking in that direction. Either that or a muay thai bag that is long, where the bottom can touch the ground. Or a bob.



You should be warned about the chain-wear on the beam: in one to two months the chain really begins to eat into the wood. You need to wrap a thick towel around the bean and secure it with duc tape. Also, if the beam is meatal this will reduce the terrible grating ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ noise that the chain makes.

To tell you the truth, BOB might be better.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2012)

Jason Striker II said:


> You should be warned about the chain-wear on the beam: in one to two months the chain really begins to eat into the wood. You need to wrap a thick towel around the bean and secure it with duc tape. Also, if the beam is meatal this will reduce the terrible grating ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ noise that the chain makes.
> .



I do not think it will eat into the beam. It is a steel I beam and the chain for the bag is connected to that beam with a steel I-beam bracket hanger from everlast.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> I totally agree with Puunui with the spring for the hanging bag.  We have used bobs, and wavemasters (both produced by century), if you are working on "light" contact, standing bags work great.  However, if you are hitting it hard, the seems wear out fairly quickly on the stands, so I recommend filling the standing bags with sand rather than water, so you don't end up with a puddle around the bag.  I really like the Bobs, and many of the wavemasters are also adjustable in height, as Dirty Dog had mentioned about the Bobs.
> 
> I have debated on investing in one of the Wavemaster XXL's, but I haven't used one before.  I don't know if all standing bags have similar seem leakage problems, but it is one of the drawbacks of the standing bags IMO.



We have a wavemaster at the school, and I have my BOB at home. Both are filled with water. I don't use him for light contact... he ends up prone on a regular basis. If I knock him down and the filler cap is on the bottom, I've noticed a small amount of leakage, but not much. The same is true of the wavemaster at the dojang. The wavemaster is too soft for my tastes, but that would also mean it's more forgiving when people are starting to condition.

I don't know how old the wavemaster is, but I've been abusing BOB for about 3 years so far, pretty much daily.  He seems to enjoy it. :hammer:


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 7, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> I don't like the free-standing bags at all.  They are just not the same as a hanging bag.  I actually feel like I get little or nothing from them.
> 
> Tell you wife to get over it.  -ducks for cover-



I don't like the free standing bags like the Wavemaster; I've just had lots of trouble with them moving around.  The proper spring mounting for the hanging bag is definitely worth considering -- and probably safer than telling your wife to deal!   

Another thing to look at is a bag stand like THIS.  There are several varieties... and you already have the bag to hang from it!  You just need to weight them pretty well.  Some even may let you bolt them to the floor...


----------



## puunui (Mar 7, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> We have a wavemaster at the school, and I have my BOB at home. Both are filled with water. I don't use him for light contact... he ends up prone on a regular basis. If I knock him down and the filler cap is on the bottom, I've noticed a small amount of leakage, but not much. The same is true of the wavemaster at the dojang. The wavemaster is too soft for my tastes, but that would also mean it's more forgiving when people are starting to condition.  I don't know how old the wavemaster is, but I've been abusing BOB for about 3 years so far, pretty much daily.  He seems to enjoy it. :hammer:



I prefer bob over the wavemaster, at least the standard one, because the wavemaster padding gets thin pretty quickly with regular use. I prefer bob for certain types of drills. I have one at the house and put a hogu (chest protector) on it and it works great. Had it for years and still looks new, although I did have to change the base once from water leakage. The hogu do wear out though, and that has to be replaced. It's good when you don't have a partner, to work angles, especially to the head.


----------



## puunui (Mar 7, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> I don't like the free standing bags like the Wavemaster;



The wavemaster or bob does slide around, especially on concrete or tile.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> I don't like the free standing bags like the Wavemaster; I've just had lots of trouble with them moving around.  The proper spring mounting for the hanging bag is definitely worth considering -- and probably safer than telling your wife to deal!
> 
> Another thing to look at is a bag stand like THIS.  There are several varieties... and you already have the bag to hang from it!  You just need to weight them pretty well.  Some even may let you bolt them to the floor...



I&#8217;m not to thrilled at a floor bag either but I am much less thrilled at telling my wife to deal&#8230; she is to well trained in Tuina 

I have thought about a spring but that would lower the bag and it is already to low IMO that is unless I shorten the already shortened chain a few more inches 

And the link you provided took me to the &#8220;Should getting a Black Belt be this stressful&#8221; Thread, is that where it was supposed to take me?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

The wavemasters and BOBs do tend to move around some. I guess that never bothered me, because people tend to move even more.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I&#8217;m not to thrilled at a floor bag either but I  am much less thrilled at telling my wife to deal&#8230; she is to well  trained in Tuina
> 
> 
> 
> ...




H'mm... No.  It should have been to a Ringside product.  Let me try again...http://www.ringside.com/ringside/everlast-heavy-bag-boxing-stand.html

Or -- looks like this one includes a pull up station.

And I fixed my original post...


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> The wavemasters and BOBs do tend to move around some. I guess that never bothered me, because people tend to move even more.



But they don't move like people...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> But they don't move like people...



Of course not. The point was that I don't EXPECT the things I kick to stand still.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> H'mm... No.  It should have been to a Ringside product.  Let me try again...http://www.ringside.com/ringside/everlast-heavy-bag-boxing-stand.html
> 
> Or -- looks like this one includes a pull up station.
> 
> And I fixed my original post...



That actually might be the better way to go; it is certainly the cheaper way to go.

But I was thinking last night (as I was breaking the house ) about what Jason Striker II posted and although it is not on a wooden beam (it&#8217;s on an I-Beam) and although the chain is not wrapped around the bean (it is on an I-beam hanger from Everlast) I began think about the towel and duct tape bits of his post and I then began to wonder if it would make any difference if I but an old inner tube over the clamp and then clamped it to the I-Beam... now all I have to do is find an old inner tube.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 8, 2012)

rlobrecht said:


> Our school uses Wavemaster XXL from Century.  http://www.centurymartialarts.com/Training_Bags/Wavemaster/Top_Cover_Wavemaster_Xxl_101761.aspx



This!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2012)

just to clear up what I currently have that is breaking the house

This Heavy bag and this is how it is connected to the I-Beam. The only difference is my heavy bag is black


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't see how you'd damage anything with a setup like that. My guess is it's just the noise and nothing more. Shorten the chain, muffle it with fabric and/or an inner tube (you mentioned 'an old inner tube' in one post... I use pieces of inner tubes to make "rubber bands" for SCUBA gear, but I just buy them new at WallyWorld and chop them up) and you ought to be good to go. If that doesn't work, you might consider earplugs or sedation for the people upstairs...


----------



## rlobrecht (Mar 8, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> H'mm... No.  It should have been to a Ringside product.  Let me try again...http://www.ringside.com/ringside/everlast-heavy-bag-boxing-stand.html



I have a similar one from Century.  It also slides around.  I spent more on 25 pound plates to try to hold it still, than I did on the bag and the stand.  You also are really limited in how you can come at it, because the legs of the stand virtually wrap the bag.  If I were buying again, I'd go with a freestanding one, compared to this kind of setup.



Xue Sheng said:


> just to clear up what I currently have that is breaking the house
> 
> This Heavy bag and this is how it is connected to the I-Beam. The only difference is my heavy bag is black



I'd have to say that this setup looks ideal, if a bit noisy.  You may be on to something with using inner tubes to wrap that bracket, and absorb some of the noise travelling into the I-beam.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2012)

rlobrecht said:


> I'd have to say that this setup looks ideal,



I'd say the same thing but my wife does not agree, she thinks I'm breaking the house. So I wll have to find the ineer tubes and see if that helps if it does... i have one of these 







hanging the same way right next to it so it will need sound proofing too


----------



## oaktree (Mar 8, 2012)

I actually like the Bob over wave master.
  I like that I can train target areas when I walk
Circle in bagua.  However I can understand that
A more power generated concept you can get out
Of a wave master vs a Bob. I like heavy bags for power over
Free standing bags because the force and recoil.  

But I have no idea why xue wants a free standing bag
 They put trees in pots you know.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 8, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I can't see how you'd damage anything with a setup like that. My guess is it's just the noise and nothing more. Shorten the chain, muffle it with fabric and/or an inner tube (you mentioned 'an old inner tube' in one post... I use pieces of inner tubes to make "rubber bands" for SCUBA gear, but I just buy them new at WallyWorld and chop them up) and you ought to be good to go. If that doesn't work, you might consider earplugs or sedation for the people upstairs...



The structural concern is vibration and force transferred through the beam (or joist) to the rest of the building.  Houses aren't necessarily designed for the sort of impact running into them that way.  An engineer or architect can probable explain it better -- and it's not a guarantee of a problem.  

And, of course, stuff falling over from the vibration being transferred to the floors, kind of like a big truck passing by...


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 8, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'd say the same thing but my wife does not agree, she thinks I'm breaking the house.



Y'know, it might be worth it to talk to a structural engineer or maybe even just a general contractor about the potential damage.  I can see the concerns -- but I don't know how real they are, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 8, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> The structural concern is vibration and force transferred through the beam (or joist) to the rest of the building.  Houses aren't necessarily designed for the sort of impact running into them that way.  An engineer or architect can probable explain it better -- and it's not a guarantee of a problem.
> 
> And, of course, stuff falling over from the vibration being transferred to the floors, kind of like a big truck passing by...



Good point. As it happens, my stepson is graduating in May from CSU-Ft Collins with a degree in mechanical engineering. His senior project was designing a series of wind turbines to be mounted in the stacks of a WWII-era power plant. One requirement of the project was that the appearance of the building (considered a historic landmark by the local govt) not be changed. I'll ask him about this. He ought to be able to shed some light on it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Y'know, it might be worth it to talk to a structural engineer or maybe even just a general contractor about the potential damage.  I can see the concerns -- but I don't know how real they are, if you know what I mean...




It's hanging on one of these







Which goes from one side of my house to the other and that is supported by 2 of these






And it is all welded..... A structural Engineer would laugh at me


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 8, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> That actually might be the better way to go; it is certainly the cheaper way to go.
> 
> But I was thinking last night (as I was breaking the house ) about what Jason Striker II posted and although it is not on a wooden beam (it&#8217;s on an I-Beam) and although the chain is not wrapped around the bean (it is on an I-beam hanger from Everlast) I began think about the towel and duct tape bits of his post and I then began to wonder if it would make any difference if I but an old inner tube over the clamp and then clamped it to the I-Beam... now all I have to do is find an old inner tube.



A lot REALLY depends on the particular set up - so unless you get some pro dudes in there to work it up, you'll have to experiment ~ a pain, but there's no other way not "to break the house".


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd reccomend either a BOB xxl or Wavemaster xxl. If you're going to have it indoors, fill with sand. If you're going to use it outdoors, fill it with water. I have my Wavemaster xxl on concrete in my back yard. The fact that it moves is a benefit for me. I can get it out of the way easily, when needed.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 8, 2012)

But... what is resting on that I-beam?  How are the things it's connected to attached?  *I DON'T KNOW*.  (Actually, knowing why the generally use steel in place of wood -- that tells me that you've got a relatively long span and it's probably holding your house up... and resting on the foundation walls on the ends.)  You're not likely to knock the steel over.  But is it in the realm of possibility that each blow is loosening joist hangers elsewhere?  Maybe...

Do I think your wife is making a bigger deal than absolutely necessary?  Yeah.  But would an expert's word maybe take care of it?  And I actually do know someone who did damage the floor joists and walls with years of banging heavy on a bag hung in his basement.  It may have been from wood, not steel -- but that tells me that maybe there is some legit concern...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> But... what is resting on that I-beam?  How are the things it's connected to attached?  *I DON'T KNOW*.  (Actually, knowing why the generally use steel in place of wood -- that tells me that you've got a relatively long span and it's probably holding your house up... and resting on the foundation walls on the ends.)  You're not likely to knock the steel over.  But is it in the realm of possibility that each blow is loosening joist hangers elsewhere?  Maybe...
> 
> Do I think your wife is making a bigger deal than absolutely necessary?  Yeah.  But would an expert's word maybe take care of it?  And I actually do know someone who did damage the floor joists and walls with years of banging heavy on a bag hung in his basement.  It may have been from wood, not steel -- but that tells me that maybe there is some legit concern...



I actually have two of them my basement is shaped like a T and so is the configuration of the I-Beams. and you are right they are in the concrete.

There is a Chinese guy that does work for us from time to time and he is a contractor. I will ask him and if he tells her there is nothing to worry about I'm good

Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey Xue I have owned Wavemaster XXL and Bob bags in the past and present.  They both are okay.  Really, just okay.  You can reduce movement with a device which century sells that wraps around the base.  Still when hit to hard they will fall over.  My preference has always been a Muay Thai bag.  This is and probably always will be the best type of heavy bag.  This is do to the ability to work leg kicks effectively.  However of course you have to hang them which is part of your problem.  The beam you are showing should be absolutley fine to hold a bag and cause no damage to your house but of course your going to get that vibration/sound movement that your wife does not like.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2012)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Xue I have owned Wavemaster XXL and Bob bags in the past and present.  They both are okay.  Really, just okay.  You can reduce movement with a device which century sells that wraps around the base.  Still when hit to hard they will fall over.  My preference has always been a Muay Thai bag.  This is and probably always will be the best type of heavy bag.  This is do to the ability to work leg kicks effectively.  However of course you have to hang them which is part of your problem.  The beam you are showing should be absolutley fine to hold a bag and cause no damage to your house but of course your going to get that vibration/sound movement that your wife does not like.



Thanks Brian, I think I'm going to try putting the I-beam bracket in an inner tube and see if that cuts down on the vibration and noise. 

A Muay Thai bag you say, I have been looking at those and wondering if that would be better than my standard heavy bag. It is a new heavy bag and I got it to replace my original heavy bag that was also an Everlast and about 30 or more years old. However I am not as happy with the new Everlast bag as I was the old one. This new one got soft on top real quick and the old one never did. I was thinking about replacing it but then I got told I was breaking the house 

And I was in my basement last night looking at the I-Beams.I was wrong, I have 3 the I-Beams one that the bag is on that goes the width of the house on that end and then the T set up that goes the width of the house on that end (which is parallelto the one the bag is on) and then the length of the house. And although I know Xuefu is the ultimate and most powerful Martial art in the Universe I doubt I can break the house, I mean if it were only two I-beams sure.... it would be no problem... but three


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like your innertube idea might just work.  When you get tired or wear our your current bag go to a Muay Thai bag and I can no you will never look back!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2012)

Just to update this

The inner tube seems to work.... although I have now been told I am still breaking the house but she can't hear it.

Also I had a chance to work with a Muay Thai bag and I like it much better than my heavy bag but I do not have the ceiling height to put a Muay Thai bag up in my basement...damn


----------

